# **Critique Me And Oscar Please:)**



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

A Few Months Ago I Posted A Few Videos And Asked For Them 2 e Critiqued So I Tried Improve On all The Things that Were Said

Before





 
After(Today)





note oscars not as fit as he was as we've both just coming back from injury.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump It Up


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

really well done, your seat is so much better


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You really need to work on your lower leg and controlling your horse's strides with your seat. Numerous times (I paused it at 0:57 so that point in particular) you are literally bringing your entire leg off his side and booting him; your signals shouldn't need to be that big. 
You had two decisions; bring him back with your seat and get the striding right, or push him forwards and get a long spot. You pushed him forwards. You need to ride each and every stride, and not go "oops!" and let him figure it out. 
Dressage will really help both of you. 
I see you kicking a lot just a stride or less in front of the jump - by then you should have committed to the speed, stride and everything, not trying to ask for a little more at the last minute. I really think you should take some dressage lessons then apply that to your jumping; you'll be better able to understand how to influence your horse's stride with your seat first and foremost, and not have to use large movements of your body to get results. 
At 1:33 you can see your leg swing a lot before, over, and after the jump. Your lower leg needs a lot of work to become solid. Solid leg=solid rider. A lack of a solid leg can and does influence your entire ride. 
Let your horse close your hip angle, you don't need to duck down and close the angle. 
The last two jumps really emphasize the need for a solid leg - your leg has to be your anchor, and right now it's slipping and sliding all over the place.
You and your horse are a very cute pair, but I would strongly suggest you focus on dressage and get that leg solid over trot poles and cross rails. 
Best of luck!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> really well done, your seat is so much better


 
Thank You


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> You really need to work on your lower leg and controlling your horse's strides with your seat. Numerous times (I paused it at 0:57 so that point in particular) you are literally bringing your entire leg off his side and booting him; your signals shouldn't need to be that big.
> You had two decisions; bring him back with your seat and get the striding right, or push him forwards and get a long spot. You pushed him forwards. You need to ride each and every stride, and not go "oops!" and let him figure it out.
> Dressage will really help both of you.
> I see you kicking a lot just a stride or less in front of the jump - by then you should have committed to the speed, stride and everything, not trying to ask for a little more at the last minute. I really think you should take some dressage lessons then apply that to your jumping; you'll be better able to understand how to influence your horse's stride with your seat first and foremost, and not have to use large movements of your body to get results.
> ...


ok
at 57secs i do take my leg away but that striding was very tough to ride. i had the instructor shouting at me to push him on because he had gone slowly through the bounces before that.
he is a hard horse to ride at the minute as hes not fit so hes behind the leg a bit which i'm working on.
i kick on the last stride because oscars a it funny jumping and struggles to know when to take off so he takes off when i give him a kick. as he gets fitter all i'll have to do is a squeeze but we've both been off for a few weeks due to injury so we're both a bit rusty.
believe it or not my leg acctually used to be worse than that but that was because of the position of the saddle ( which we've got fixed). also im trying to find my right jumping length stirrup at the minute so maybe if i find a good length i'l have stronger lower leg. also oscar hasnt got much belly on him at the minute so he's not got much for me to wrap my legs around and i'm to small to wrap my legs around his belly lol.
i'll keep your comments in mind next time im jumping and try and improve on my leg. im going 2 concentrate on flat work this week and see how it goes.

thanks for your comment


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> ok
> 
> he is a hard horse to ride at the minute as hes not fit


If he's not fit should you be jumping him that high? And asking that hard to do the jumps?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

SavvyHearts said:


> If he's not fit should you be jumping him that high? And asking that hard to do the jumps?


hes jumping them easily though

its hard to explain what was going n in that lesson. the distances were horrible


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

yes he was jumping them easily though but doesn't mean it won't be hard on an unfit horse 

I agree with JDI on her critique, thought she covered pretty much everything


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

SavvyHearts said:


> yes he was jumping them easily though but doesn't mean it won't be hard on an unfit horse
> 
> I agree with JDI on her critique, thought she covered pretty much everything


right il rephrase it 'hes not as fit as he should be'

kk and as i said to her post im going 2 work on it


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Im not experienced enough to critique-I only know how a jump should feel. (I just like to watch the critique videos and find out what those people are doing right/wrong, and apply it to my riding.) 

But I must say I that I loved the part when you jumped wihout the reins! I hope trooper and I will be able to try something like that. But Trooper isnt much of a jumper and I have to tell him exactly what to do. There was a time when I used to use buckets for jumps and Id litteraly have to say "jump!" before the jump other wise he would just barrel right through it. (He has improved alot since then)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree with JDI

You seem to be relying on your reins for balance. The photo where you jump without reins, your leg is swinging and you are not balanced. I would suggest doig some work on the lungeline, no reins.

Never kick to jump. At that point, your legs should be holding tight and secure, supporting both of you over the fence. By taking your legs off his side at the last second, you are not secure in the saddle and he has no direction for that split second. If he were to decide to stop, you would fly over his neck because you are not holding.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome video and well done. I love the camera work. 

I can see you love your horse, but I have to agree with JDI that you should really be focusing alot on Dressage. I would love to see what you come up with video wise.

Horses only have so much jump in them and as we all know, Dressage is the fundamentals to all riding, especially jumping. Did you know GP level Jumpers *not all, but many* spend 5 days a week doing only Dressage? Majority of them only jump once a week, and I've even seen some only jump in the warm up ring at the comp itself.

But that's her in North America, I don't know how things are done in Ireland or GB.

With how much you love him, I am sure you are taking great care of him out of the saddle. AKA Suppliments, hosing, wrapping, liniments, etc, etc.

~~~

With your flat work - you really need to work on your hands hon. All I see you do is hold them low and enforce your horse to hold his head in a false frame.

Soften up your arms. Carry your hands. Pick them up! Your elbow angle is much to open. Get your elbows to your sides, pick up your hands and drive your horse up and forward into them. 

Remember, Seat Into Legs Into Hands To Soften. You cannot aid your horse to get off of his forehand if you are carrying your hands that low *and wide*

I think you have a very solid leg, absolutely moreso than many I've seen. And I think you have a solid seat over fences - but inbetween, you have nothing.

That is where Dressage will become exceptionally benefitial for you and your horse.

And to be jumping those heights when your horse isn't as conditioned as he should be, is head shaking. 

I love the grid work you are doing, great idea's! But how about incorporate those ground pole grids, with doing Dressage.

~~~

I'm an Eventer, I spend the most of my time out on trails, but now that it is much colder here *In Michigan* due to winter being just around the corner, my TB and I spend allot of time in the indoor - doing Dressage.

I do so much flat work with my boy, I have people asking me if that is what we do - Dressage.

"So what level of dressage do you guys compete at?" I have to respond - we don't. We're Eventers. And I get alot of shocked responses.

Majority of the boarders at my barn, had no idea I was an Eventer. The majority who've seen me ride, thought I was a DQ. 

Reason? I know my horse can jump. I know I can jump - so why focus on that whenever we ride? 

Dressage, Dressage, Dressage, Dressage is the absolute most important factor to jumping. 

Jumping is Dressage, with speed bumps. 

Did you know that the majority of GP level horses - can do MINIMALLY level 3 dressage? That is because that is where their training is primarily focused on - so that they can be that much more accurate, precise - out in the competative ring.

~~~~

What I suggest is pause over fences for now. Take a break. You know your horse can jump, you know you can jump - so why not focus on what you are weaker at?

Dressage.

As my coach says when we are in a lesson "You know your horse can half pass to the right well, so why work on it?" right - same gyst? You know you both can jump - that's obvious - so why work on it? 

Save your horses legs, and focus on filling the holes in the both of your training - where Dressage can fill them back up for you.

You both make a great team - now, make yourselves even better.


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

wow you guys look great! Oscar is a nice jumper...cool video and song!


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

MIEventer hit everything right on the nose =)

However, I know what you're probably thinking. "I don't want to just do flat work what's the fun in that?" or atleast that's what I thought when I was told to give dressage a go. I started out as a hunter and I was advancing in that rather quickly. But my school was offering dressage lessons. At first I was like this sucks I want to jump something but then I started noticing how my jumping improved with the fundamentals of the dressage lessons. The truely do help. I was able to accomplish things I never would have without the help of dressage. Just give it a go and just see the wonders it works for your jumping. You have to try everything atleasst once. 

Now I have fallen in love with dressage. I have now become obsessed with the thought of trying eventing just because I would get the best of both worlds, dressage and jumping. I hope this helps. Oscar is adorable by the way.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Awesome video and well done. I love the camera work.
> 
> I can see you love your horse, but I have to agree with JDI that you should really be focusing alot on Dressage. I would love to see what you come up with video wise.
> 
> ...


thanks my friend did it for me

firstly i jump at home maxiumum once a week and again at a local show if its on but i havent competed since feb so we've been jumping maximum once a week and flat work rest of the time.
if theres a lot of shows coming up or if im jumping weekly at a league i dont jump at home at all.

ive really started focusing on carrying my hands and not worrying about were oscars head is. ive been trying really hard to get out of that habit.

i was jumping because im trying to get my hands right over jumps and my leg. ive practised them on the ground but you can only really get the feel properly if you're going over a fence. if you get what i mean.

today i rode and i did some dressage. i practised turn on the forehand and prefected my leg yielding in walk both ways ( he was a bit confused going to the right but hes soo much better)
i have a show coming up on fri so im giving him day off tomorrow coz im away then flatwork tues flatwork wed hacking thurs show fri then saturday off.
im not planning on jumping him now for a while because im happy ive started giving with my hands now over a jump which was my aim so im going 2 stick with dressage now

any ideas what i can do on the flat because i always run out of ideas.

thanks for your advice and il work on that


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

wintec said:


> MIEventer hit everything right on the nose =)
> 
> However, I know what you're probably thinking. "I don't want to just do flat work what's the fun in that?" or atleast that's what I thought when I was told to give dressage a go. I started out as a hunter and I was advancing in that rather quickly. But my school was offering dressage lessons. At first I was like this sucks I want to jump something but then I started noticing how my jumping improved with the fundamentals of the dressage lessons. The truely do help. I was able to accomplish things I never would have without the help of dressage. Just give it a go and just see the wonders it works for your jumping. You have to try everything atleasst once.
> 
> Now I have fallen in love with dressage. I have now become obsessed with the thought of trying eventing just because I would get the best of both worlds, dressage and jumping. I hope this helps. Oscar is adorable by the way.


yeah reading her comments and then looking at the video i can see were shes coming from.

i acctually dont mind flatwork! i was thinking of quitting jumping and just doing dressage because oscar does really well at it but then i jumped him and i knew jumping was for him! id love to do eventing but its way to expensive to do and regestering costs loads. 

thanks for your comment
thanks hes a wee star!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

sunshineo0o said:


> wow you guys look great! Oscar is a nice jumper...cool video and song!


thank you


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I agree with JDI
> 
> You seem to be relying on your reins for balance. The photo where you jump without reins, your leg is swinging and you are not balanced. I would suggest doig some work on the lungeline, no reins.
> 
> Never kick to jump. At that point, your legs should be holding tight and secure, supporting both of you over the fence. By taking your legs off his side at the last second, you are not secure in the saddle and he has no direction for that split second. If he were to decide to stop, you would fly over his neck because you are not holding.


just a genuine question dont mean to sound sarky or anything but how could me holding onto the reins affect my legs?

but if i dont do that we go straight through the jump! its just the way we've always jumped becuase he's a bit wary about were he takes off.
are you talking about when we were doing the grid and i flapped? that is embarrassing to watch but that was a short 3 strides so instead we took a long 2 strides because it was too short for him to do 3.

thanks for you comment


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> just a genuine question dont mean to sound sarky or anything but how could me holding onto the reins affect my legs?
> 
> but if i dont do that we go straight through the jump! its just the way we've always jumped becuase he's a bit wary about were he takes off.
> are you talking about when we were doing the grid and i flapped? that is embarrassing to watch but that was a short 3 strides so instead we took a long 2 strides because it was too short for him to do 3.
> ...


Now, I'm not a jumper, but I think what she is saying is that you're balancing on the reins. It's a really common problem. You're letting him lean on the bit and you're leaning on the reins to keep you steady, instead of letting him hold his frame naturally and using your legs and your seat to balance yourself. When you're holding the reins, you feel more balanced, so you don't worry about your legs, really. When you let go of the reins, you are off balance, so your legs swing, trying to find that security you had with the reins.

I think what she's suggesting is that you have your coach put you on the lunge line to do some reinless work - to make your seat and legs more stable and secure and stop relying on your reins for balance.

Correct me if that's not what you meant - that's just what I noticed about the video.

Oscar's super cute, by the way. :] Best of luck with him!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> Now, I'm not a jumper, but I think what she is saying is that you're balancing on the reins. It's a really common problem. You're letting him lean on the bit and you're leaning on the reins to keep you steady, instead of letting him hold his frame naturally and using your legs and your seat to balance yourself. When you're holding the reins, you feel more balanced, so you don't worry about your legs, really. When you let go of the reins, you are off balance, so your legs swing, trying to find that security you had with the reins.
> 
> I think what she's suggesting is that you have your coach put you on the lunge line to do some reinless work - to make your seat and legs more stable and secure and stop relying on your reins for balance.
> 
> ...


 
aw kk thanks for explaining that to me
thak you


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

You ride very nicely. And Oscar jumps really well. How old is he and what breed is he?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> You ride very nicely. And Oscar jumps really well. How old is he and what breed is he?


thanks hes just been jumpingabout 3 years
hes 10 years old and hes mostly thoroughbred but not sure because we didnt get any papers with him coz we got him from a dealer. huuge risk but totally worth it
someone on horseforum thought he was a purebred candaian thoroughbred but im not sure

Lol LOVE your signature lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

LeahKathleen said:


> Now, I'm not a jumper,* but I think what she is saying is that you're balancing on the reins. It's a really common problem. You're letting him lean on the bit and you're leaning on the reins to keep you steady, instead of letting him hold his frame naturally and using your legs and your seat to balance yourself.* When you're holding the reins, you feel more balanced, so you don't worry about your legs, really. When you let go of the reins, you are off balance, so your legs swing, trying to find that security you had with the reins.
> 
> I think what she's suggesting is that you have your coach put you on the lunge line to do some reinless work - to make your seat and legs more stable and secure and stop relying on your reins for balance.
> 
> ...


Bingo.



> but if i dont do that [kick] we go straight through the jump! its just the way we've always jumped becuase he's a bit wary about were he takes off.


This tells me that there is a hole somewhere in your training. You should not have to kick - and certainly not that much - to jump. Perhaps it's something to bring up with your coach.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> thanks hes just been jumpingabout 3 years
> hes 10 years old and hes mostly thoroughbred but not sure because we didnt get any papers with him coz we got him from a dealer. huuge risk but totally worth it
> someone on horseforum thought he was a purebred candaian thoroughbred but im not sure
> 
> Lol LOVE your signature lol


I can see it was worth it. How high are you planning to take him?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Bingo.
> 
> 
> 
> This tells me that there is a hole somewhere in your training. You should not have to kick - and certainly not that much - to jump. Perhaps it's something to bring up with your coach.


its the way hes been trained. as my friend said pretty much everyone has a way too get there horse to jump. she makes a funny noise at her horse


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> I can see it was worth it. How high are you planning to take him?


id love to go 1.30m - 1.40m courses with him at the min before he was off work we were starting 1.10m courses so we'll see how it goes
he deffintly has scope for it


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> id love to go 1.30m - 1.40m courses with him at the min before he was off work we were starting 1.10m courses so we'll see how it goes
> he deffintly has scope for it


That's nice. My horse, Night Heat, also has the scope for around 1.30m - 1.40m. At the moment she is jumping 1m.

Keep the good work up.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> its the way hes been trained. as my friend said pretty much everyone has a way too get there horse to jump. she makes a funny noise at her horse


That is true. Some horses are just trained that way. Eventually they just get used to it, and then that is how they must be jumped. It's not the rider's fault.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> That is true. Some horses are just trained that way. Eventually they just get used to it, and then that is how they must be jumped. It's not the rider's fault.


Then I feel as though the hose needs to be taught to jump again if he can't do it without being kicked. Having the scope for jumping and jumping properly are different things. He looks to have quite a lot of talent, but how will you ever support him over the higher fences when you have to cue him that way?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

LeahKathleen said:


> Then I feel as though the hose needs to be taught to jump again if he can't do it without being kicked. Having the scope for jumping and jumping properly are different things. He looks to have quite a lot of talent, but how will you ever support him over the higher fences when you have to cue him that way?


Bingo again. 
I haven't a clue why anyone would have to absolutely cue when to jump - ESPECIALLY kicking that hard.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, not all horses jump in the hunter ring. Perfectly groomed footing that is absolutely level with the striding already planned doesn't need much input from the rider, maybe.

In the XC world, you are dealing with difficult terrain with strong up and downhill galloping, crazy striding, all kinds of footing. And, the jumps don't just fall down if the team makes a mistake. If you simply allow the horse to approach and make all the decisions, disaster will, eventually, happen. A horse should be given an idea when and where they might want to start the jump. A strong downhill will suck the horse into the jumps base. He must be cued from further back to make the jump well. There are too many examples to write here. XC is no place for a horse, who has no depth perception, to make all the decisions. A rider who just sits there letting things happen is no team player, IMHO.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I understand guiding a horse to the jump and YOU getting the striding right, but having to kick (read: boot) or make a sound to get the horse to jump? I don't think so... I'll get the horse to the base of the fence in a safe manner, and slightly cue, but ... I honestly have never heard of someone having to do what the OP is doing in the first video, or having to make a sound to let the horse know "leave the ground now!" -- shouldn't that be a partnership?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What "cue"do you give?

I do a slight half halt and nudge with my leg to say "now". The half halt gets that little bit more of the haunch engaged. I can't imagine sending a horse at an XC jump without some slight cue.

As for the term "boot", consider the phrase and where she hails from. It may have a different meaning there.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

in the 2nd video i know i was kicking a lot coming into 2 of the jumps but that was because at both of the jumps it was a verrryyyy short 3 stride and oscars a big lad (17.1hh) so i felt he'd jump better from a long two. this was after jumping 5 bounce jumps so i needed to push him on.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Bingo again.
> I haven't a clue why anyone would have to absolutely cue when to jump - ESPECIALLY kicking that hard.


 
how else are you going to get a horse who isnt all to quick off the leg to go?
im getting him quick off the leg now but its not something thats a fast fix


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> how else are you going to get a horse who isnt all to quick off the leg to go?
> im getting him quick off the leg now but its not something thats a fast fix


I think what JDI is saying is that until he becomes more responsive to more subtle cues, you should hold back on the high fences you're jumping. As it stands right now, he has little support moving over the high fences - why not work on your aids on the flat and over small crossrails until he has mastered moving off a subtle cue? That way, when you get the the higher fences, you're more able to support him with your legs, instead of having to cue him that way.

Just another thing flat work will help with - you can become more balanced in your seat and more stable through your leg, while at the time, teaching him to work off those seat and subtle leg cues. It's a win-win!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> I think what JDI is saying is that until he becomes more responsive to more subtle cues, you should hold back on the high fences you're jumping. As it stands right now, he has little support moving over the high fences - why not work on your aids on the flat and over small crossrails until he has mastered moving off a subtle cue? That way, when you get the the higher fences, you're more able to support him with your legs, instead of having to cue him that way.
> 
> Just another thing flat work will help with - you can become more balanced in your seat and more stable through your leg, while at the time, teaching him to work off those seat and subtle leg cues. It's a win-win!


Ive been doing that since i got him 3 years ago. It works for me and as I'm always told if it works for you stick at it. We've jumped up to 1.60m no problem like that. Also just asking but the steeplchase horses who jump 1.30m with jockeys with tinsy stirrups.. the jockeys legs arent supporting them as there legs aren't even past the saddle flaps. But yet they get on fine too. I kick on the last stride not when we're in the air so by the time Oscars in the air my legs are back at the saddle


----------

